# My new Christmas present



## Mickey (Dec 28, 2009)

My other past time is photography so my wife gave me this photo tent for Christmas. It will go a long way towards improving your pen photos and it really isn't that expensive. Photo tent kits, with lights and stands, start well below $100. It's a one time buy and has lots of possibility for other things as well.


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the dog sees the mailman.


----------



## Mickey (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually he's watching out back for squirrels. There's a doggy door in the storm door and he'll tear out barking like crazy when he sees one. Of course the squirrel is long gone before he even gets to the door. He has a partner that's usually setting up there with him.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 28, 2009)

How long have you been into photography?  What camera(s) do you have?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 28, 2009)

Man that is a sweet tent! I have to get a better camera before I could consider getting a better tent.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 28, 2009)

You are going to have to move the camera in much closer .... I can just barely make out the pen! :biggrin:

Nice score on the tent !!!


----------



## djwood1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice tent! Oh honey, here's another thing I really really need!


----------



## Mickey (Dec 28, 2009)

glycerine said:


> How long have you been into photography?  What camera(s) do you have?



Actually I've been doing photography a long long time (since high school!). I now teach it at Wilmington University in Delaware. Primarily computers but also the occasional photography course. My cameras are pro models but that is absolutely not necessary to produce outstanding photos. Any of the Nikon, Canon, Minolta or other consumer SLR cameras will do an excellent job. Some of the better point-n-shoots will also do excellent work. For a SLR just look for one that is two or three models old and comes with a kit lens.
If you're interested here is my web site;  www.mturnbo.com . I'm not a professional. Just for do it for the fun and in conjunction with my teaching. My main interest in bird photography.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mickey, I checked out your photos. They are awesome. I don't think I want to take any photos of my pens yet that will show the detail your photos show in your macro section! If your photos show the hairs on a flys head I am sure they would show a flaw in my finish.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 28, 2009)

Mickey said:


> Actually I've been doing photography a long long time (since high school!). I now teach it at Wilmington University in Delaware. Primarily computers but also the occasional photography course. My cameras are pro models but that is absolutely not necessary to produce outstanding photos. Any of the Nikon, Canon, Minolta or other consumer SLR cameras will do an excellent job. Some of the better point-n-shoots will also do excellent work. For a SLR just look for one that is two or three models old and comes with a kit lens.
> If you're interested here is my web site; www.mturnbo.com . I'm not a professional. Just for do it for the fun and in conjunction with my teaching. My main interest in bird photography.


 
Yeah, my wife is a photography buff as well.  She's got a nice Cannon DSLR.  I was just wondering what equipment you use.  She's more of a macro and portrait gal, so we've got some studio flash equipment and backdrops.  I use her camera when I can and dabble some myself...


----------



## Druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I took a look at your website, stunning macro photography Mickey.  I purchased a Nikon D70 DSRL a few years ago and just picked up a macro lens, the camera is pretty amazing.   I may be asking you & Keith a bunch of questions soon!  

Thanks for sharing & excellent photgraphy!


----------



## Mickey (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim be glad to help. I shoot mostly with a Canon 1Ds MKIII and looong lenses. The macro work is done with a Canon 180mm macro but I recently moved to the new 100mm macro with IS. The way I shake now days I need all the help I cna get.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful work there, and that pen is beautiful as well.

i just recently got my first dslr, nikon d40x, with the 18-55 kit lens. Ordering this week the nifty fofty and a 70-200 afs vr as well.

That is a nice light tent, makes me want to dump my homemad light box and buy a kit...


----------



## Neal Addy (Dec 28, 2009)

Great photo gallery, Mickey.  I'm also into bird photography but my work is nowhere near your league.  

I'm jealous.  You've got a lot of great birds we don't see here in Texas. 

Nice macro work, too!


----------

